# Arizona gov tag bull



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

436" typical tank!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

What does a tag for that cost Blaster?


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> What does a tag for that cost Blaster?


More than I make in ten years if I remember right


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, that's is insane. So when does the season start on that tag?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe the season is 365 days for that tag.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Raptorman said:


> Wow, that's is insane. So when does the season start on that tag?


It's a 365 day season for the whole state excluding Native American lands.

You just missed purchasing tickets to the Arizona Big Game Super Raffle which closed on the 18th with the drawings on the 23rd


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a stunning bull


----------

